# THIOKOL 600 REGRISTRATION PAGE



## socal4t12

Please use this thread if you have a THIOKOL 600 series cat. Enter your dash plate info (model, date manufactured, serial#, date shipped, ect). In my searches, Im looking at finding out just how many 600's are still out there, how the serial numbers were given out, and any non-stock mods that have been done. In the future, it would be nice to actually make a website that can be used as a real registration page.


----------



## socal4t12

1966

rest is unknown, but im sure someone here will buy it soon enough.


----------



## socal4t12

Hunting rig up in PALMER ALASKA.

Thiokol 601
1965
Serial# 7945-F18KB


----------



## Snowcat Operations

To bad that other one is up in Alaska!


----------



## socal4t12

info below from data plate:

Model 601    capacity 2000
serial 200       yr mfg 1965
sn7944-F18kB
Registration #65B8752
Ship weight 5540lb
gvw 7540 lb
height 92 in     w 97 in     length 161 in
Mfg by Thioko Chemical Corp Logan Works Logan Ut 

300 CI Ford Fuel Injected Industrial V-6 with 3 speed auto

location: somewhere in Utah.


----------



## socal4t12

listed on ebay for alot of money.

thiokol 602
serial number 032
built 1963
ford 6 cylinder
4 speed tranny

located in MI


----------



## socal4t12

the latest find

data tag reads:
thiokol model 604
serial number 232
year of MFG......BLANK
shipping weight 5650
GVW 8600


location,,,,,,,in a cow pasture in central california


----------



## socal4t12

1968 thiokol 601

RANGEMASTER model

canadaian version
located in alaska


----------



## Mainer

Another 601
Detailed information:  The owner's private information


----------



## Mainer

Another 601.  ???? for the owner's private information.
At least y'all can use these as reference.


----------



## Mainer

Yet another 601... private information to be furnished by owner


----------



## Mainer

601's coming out of the woodwork!
Owner-supplied registration information kept private


----------



## Mainer

More 601's/other... Owner's registration information private


----------



## Mainer

Another 601...owner registration information private


----------



## Mainer

Ditto


----------



## Mainer

Owner/Model Specifics:  Unknown.


----------



## Mainer

Chopped 601
Owner registration info kept private


----------



## Mainer

Another shortened 601
Registration info kept private


----------



## Mainer

and another...
Registration info kept private.


----------



## Mainer

Another 601
Registration data kept private


----------



## Mainer

Another 601 for good measure.
Registration information kept private.


----------



## mbsieg

Mainer said:


> More 601's/other... Owner's registration information private


I have the data plate on this one.... I think it is even posted on FF... I will look through my photo's. Mike


----------



## socal4t12

Mainer said:


> Owner/Model Specifics:  Unknown.



this one is my 4t10 when she lived in colorado, before i dragged her to the  warmer climates of southern california.


----------



## Mainer

More 601's


----------



## Mainer

601 modified


----------



## Mainer

Another 601


----------



## Mainer

601 that got away from me.


----------



## Mainer

601 in AK rotting with stubborn owner.


----------



## Bobcat

Wow! A couple of those are fabulously ugly! Can someone give Mainer rep points for the Jed Clampett-edition 601 pictures (the ones with Grannys chair on top)?


----------



## Mainer

How about THIS one!?
That's right...the Mainer brings it to you first...the rarest of rare...The 603...rare like the dodo-bird.


----------



## Mainer

Worship this 601:  325 original hours.


----------



## Bobcat

Ah yes, I do remember seeing that one last year with its patriotic cleats. The one above it, if it were for sale I suppose you'd have to take ole uncle Jed as part of the deal?


----------



## Mainer

bobpierce said:


> Ah yes, I do remember seeing that one last year with its patriotic cleats. :



Yup.  I have a long-term discussion going with the owner.  It's an important rig to his family but I think later on down the road there may be an option to be the honorable owner... it could be the centerpiece of the Thiokol museum held in a massive plexiglass cube.   
The closest I have is 400 hours more.  More than double this one's life experience!


----------



## Bobcat

That 601 on ebay just sold, probably for 10K.  I asked the seller to ask the buyer to come here to register the dataplate and get help on restoration.



PS - I've seen a couple of machines listed here saying their dataplate info is kept private. Why would anyone feel the need to do that?


----------



## Bulldog1401

Mainer said:


> How about THIS one!?
> That's right...the Mainer brings it to you first...the rarest of rare...The 603...rare like the dodo-bird.




I especially like the folding mother in law seat..


----------



## Bulldog1401

bobpierce said:


> PS - I've seen a couple of machines listed here saying their dataplate info is kept private. Why would anyone feel the need to do that?




Unmarked black helicopters..


----------



## Bobcat

Doh!


----------



## socal4t12

bobpierce said:


> That 601 on ebay just sold, probably for 10K.  I asked the seller to ask the buyer to come here to register the dataplate and get help on restoration.
> 
> 
> 
> PS - I've seen a couple of machines listed here saying their dataplate info is kept private. Why would anyone feel the need to do that?




i agree on the dataplate info being entered if known. the purpose of the thread is to document what remaining thiokols are out there, and where they have ended up at. with the info given here from the data plates, we will be able to correctly place the cats in a chronological order as they were built. maybe in the process we will find out some historical information as well (most are old ex-USAF vehicles used to reach remote outposts to keep our country safe,,,D.E.W. line).feel free to block out the license plate and owners face for their security. 

IF ANY OF THE OWNERS OF THE CATS PICTURED HERE WITHOUT INFO SEE THIS,,,,PLEASE FEEL FREE TO INCLUDE YOUR CAT IN THE *ONLY* THIOKOL 600/4T REGISTRY.


----------



## Mainer




----------



## csteinman

Owned by the US Forest Service in Santa Fe, New Mexico, USA.
Primary use is for access to communications sites in the winter.

1963 Thiokol
Model 601
SN 083
Engine  SN 9179-L4KL 240ci, 150hp
Ford inline 6
Capacity 2000 lbs
Ship Wt 5460
GVW 7460
Height 92 3/8"
Width 97 1/4"
Length 161"

Purchased from:
Snow Craft Industries
5471 N. Eterson Rd.
Sedalia, CO 80135
800-345-snow
303-791-snow


----------



## Mainer

Thank you for registering... it's awesome when an owner registers his/her cat.  The more owners the merrier and the better the history we can get.


----------



## bkvail

what is with the MUDFLAPS on the front of a lot of these rigs?  Not to mention the HORRID transformations of some of them, LOL!  The mudflaps though???

Karin


----------



## Wyobill

This 602 - I think - is 1968 model - or that is what I was told - I was also told that it was sold first to Pacific Ulitites - in Calif.
Wyobill


----------



## dlmorindds

1963 Thiokol 602


----------



## grizcty

Dan, 

Wow, what a beauty!
You folks on this list, make me jealous.  LOL!
The 602 model is what I was looking for.
But could not locate one in Alaska. 

This is definitely NOT a Alaskan looking 600 series!  
Most of ours, look like they were in combat.


----------



## Bobcat

*1963 601 SN 122*



> *Model*=601
> *Capacity*=2000lb
> *Serial Number*=122
> *Engine Serial Number*=9167-L4KL
> *USAF Registration Number*=63B5549
> *Inspected By*=JG
> *FSN*=2320-987-6860
> *Contract Number*=AF40-604-12043
> *Shipping Weight*=5460lb
> *Gross Vehicle Weight*=7460lb
> *Overall Height*=92 3/8in
> *Width*=97 1/4in
> *Length*=161in
> *Warranty*=3 Months
> *Ship Date*=30Aug1963



I got her from Beehive Telco in St. John, UT. They got her 2yrs ago from an auto service shop in downtown SLC. She obviously saw previous service with the US Fish and Wildlife Service and the USAF.


----------



## weatherby

Here's  before & after pics. of my 1963 Thiokol 601 restoration


----------



## bighorn

hello,
  i have a thiokol model 602 that i believe was used on the national elk refuge
north of jackson hole wyoming it is #023 manufactured in 1963 
  ive had it for a while and searched the www for imformation but there wasnt much  for quite some time.
 i found the registration page for 600 model cats and was impressed ,the fellow named weatherby is kinda handy, his restoration is  testament 
to a lot knowledge and skill.
   i think what you  are doing is wonderful
     bighorn
ps
no dibs iam keepin it


----------



## Mainer

D-I-B-S !!!!


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Mainer said:


> D-I-B-S !!!!



D=Damm
I=It 
B=Belongs to
S=Someone  Else


----------



## Mainer

boggie said:


> D=Damm
> I=It
> B=Belongs to
> S=Someone  Else



Good one.
I knew we stopped using dibs for some very logical reason!  
I hate when that happens.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

bkvail said:


> what is with the MUDFLAPS on the front of a lot of these rigs?  Not to mention the HORRID transformations of some of them, LOL!  The mudflaps though???
> 
> Karin



Karen, it keeps the snow from flying up in front of the windshield. the horrid transformations are just there from being to close to the nuclear power plants


----------



## csteinman

bighorn said:


> hello,
> i have a thiokol model 602 that i believe was used on the national elk refuge
> north of jackson hole wyoming it is #023 manufactured in 1963
> ive had it for a while and searched the www for imformation but there wasnt much  for quite some time.
> i found the registration page for 600 model cats and was impressed ,the fellow named weatherby is kinda handy, his restoration is  testament
> to a lot knowledge and skill.
> i think what you  are doing is wonderful
> bighorn
> ps
> no dibs iam keepin it




Just a point of interest.  I found that http://www.safetyoneinc.com/ has owners manuals for sale for most of these cats.




> what is with the MUDFLAPS on the front of a lot of these rigs? Not to mention the HORRID transformations of some of them, LOL! The mudflaps though???
> 
> Karin



I thought they were to keep snow from going over the top of the tracks, keeping the cat on top of the snow rather than diving underneath?  They are definitely an add-on.

-Curtis


----------



## bighorn

my 602 and friends


----------



## bighorn

MORE BUDDIES AND THE ORIGINAL SPARE TIRE


----------



## jack frost

Just got into the forum would this be the best place to find a 601 4t10?


----------



## jack frost

I would like to get one that need's some work no motor or trans.Is it possible to use a 6bt cummins is that to much power?


----------



## wesley

I thought I listed mine but I guess I didnt Mine is a 1963 601 original ford 6. I hope to do a full body off restoration some day. For now it gets me around my camp in Big Bay MI in winter. A plate on the engine cover reads: USAF FEG. NO. 63C1363


----------



## oldisgold

1963 Thiokol 601 s/n: 150... pictures coming soon ~ need manual for 4T10 please )


----------



## oldisgold

registration plate for our "new" Thiokole!!! Can't wait to try it in  the snow this week; working on replacing clutches today; snowbound tomorrow!!!


----------



## shopman

We're a demanding little group!
The more pictures the happier we are to help...
Great to have you aboard and have fun in the snow - it is very addicting...


----------



## dlmorindds

oldisgold said:


> 1963 Thiokol 601 s/n: 150... pictures coming soon ~ need manual for 4T10 please )



Google Peterson Equipment in Logan Utah...they should have a copy


----------



## shopman

Oldisgold and anyone else interested - Here is the link to download my Thiokol 4T10 Manual which I scanned and put together as one electronic manual. (I got mine from Peterson a couple years ago - so same one they have) It covers the 4T2 - 4T10 Thiokols.(it is big - 60 mb download)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/26442044/4T10_Full_Manual.pdf


----------



## trackmaster

Here is the picture of my 604 guys. If anybody could tell me what year this is that would be greatly appreciated. Serial number plate says 276, but no other infomation is available. It has a Ford 240 CI 6 cylinder


----------



## trackmaster

heres one more pic of my 604


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

thats one of them cool anphib models i want one


----------



## oldisgold

oldisgold said:


> registration plate for our "new" Thiokole!!! Can't wait to try it in  the snow this week; working on replacing clutches today; snowbound tomorrow!!!



Registration plate for the snowcat!


----------



## wesley

The plate pictured is all engraved, unlike standard data plates that are stamped with individual vehicle info printed on. I wonder if early vehicles were done this way?


----------



## oldisgold

Not sure why it looks different; this is the way it came when we bought it at an auction a few months ago... Maybe someone else knows why this would be different? Also looking for a clutch drum; part #0122048 (according to the manual). We replaced the clutch plates & it still isn't working right. Either smokes or won't turn! Looks like one drum has been broken & someone welded it back. We are thinking it wasn't correctly done & makes the plates stick & not release properly. Really would like to use the machine without having to adjust them constantly... Any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## oldisgold

shopman said:


> Oldisgold and anyone else interested - Here is the link to download my Thiokol 4T10 Manual which I scanned and put together as one electronic manual. (I got mine from Peterson a couple years ago - so same one they have) It covers the 4T2 - 4T10 Thiokols.(it is big - 60 mb download)
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/26442044/4T10_Full_Manual.pdf



Thankyou so very much!!!! Took a while to print off; but we really appreciate all your time involved. Thanks again!!


----------



## shopman

oldisgold said:


> Thankyou so very much!!!! Took a while to print off; but we really appreciate all your time involved. Thanks again!!



You are very welcome - I made it so I could look at it anytime and scanned the pictures at higher resolution so I could zoom in... that's why it is such a large file.

Now - check your post on Thiokol Tech Issues - I have some more info for you possibly...


----------



## Mainer

oldisgold said:


> Not sure why it looks different; this is the way it came when we bought it at an auction a few months ago... Maybe someone else knows why this would be different? Also looking for a clutch drum; part #0122048 (according to the manual). We replaced the clutch plates & it still isn't working right. Either smokes or won't turn! Looks like one drum has been broken & someone welded it back. We are thinking it wasn't correctly done & makes the plates stick & not release properly. Really would like to use the machine without having to adjust them constantly... Any info would be greatly appreciated



Would you post a photo of the rear-end of the cat you're getting running that goes with the engraved plate?  Something here doesn't make sense but I don't want to throw out conjecture on my part when photos would help.


----------



## weatherby

Mainer said:


> Would you post a photo of the rear-end of the cat you're getting running that goes with the engraved plate?  Something here doesn't make sense but I don't want to throw out conjecture on my part when photos would help.



It's very unlikely a identification plate is ever just screwed on from the manufacturer (hence, the Philips head screws). It's possible this plate does not belong to this unit.


----------



## Mainer

weatherby said:


> It's very unlikely a identification plate is ever just screwed on from the manufacturer (hence, the Philips head screws). It's possible this plate does not belong to this unit.



Completely agree with you ... in fact, I'm sure it's not an original plate ... but I don't want to go too far down my worries route ... it's not clear to me about the clutch pack discussion going on so wanted to see a few pics of this 601.


----------



## weatherby

Just another interesting word of note;..... The "back side" of this style of ID plate is also stamped identically like the front side, it just lacks the technical details. Interesting why Thiokol would have done this  and I'm assuming they did this to all ID plates of this style.


----------



## shopman

Mainer said:


> Completely agree with you ... in fact, I'm sure it's not an original plate ... but I don't want to go too far down my worries route ... it's not clear to me about the clutch pack discussion going on so wanted to see a few pics of this 601.



I agree also... sounds like a 4T with different ID plate - because as far as I know only the 4T's came with clutch packs and drum as he is describing... Pictures will help us help you Oldisgold.


----------



## Mainer

shopman said:


> I agree also... sounds like a 4T with different ID plate - because as far as I know only the 4T's came with clutch packs and drum as he is describing... Pictures will help us help you Oldisgold.



Yup.  But, I didn't want to go down that path just yet ...but it would be a case of 'fraud' given that the coincidence of someone 'custom fabricating' a tag (equivalent of changing a VIN), to suit their needs of a 'higher value' snowcat ($601 > $4T)... isn't likely to be 'chance' or 'confusion'.

I can hear it now:  "It looked like a 601 so I just thought it was one...same cab right?  Just confusion..."  Then again it was an auction...

But, who knows ... I don't want to assume.  But, there were no 601's with power dividers so that's why I'm confused about the 'clutch pack' issue.


----------



## oldisgold

Sorry everyone... health issues kept us away for a while. Will have our daughter take some pictures so we can post them & get some help. We got it very cheap, so are just thankful to have one. Would love any and all info. Hope to get the pictures on here this week. Thanks again!!!


----------



## bobby wilkes

I own the 604 that is pictured by socal  It was manufactured in 1965 and shipped to san jose ca  It ended up in galt ca   I purchased it 8 years ago  ser no.232


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

bobby wilkes said:


> I own the 604 that is pictured by socal  It was manufactured in 1965 and shipped to san jose ca  It ended up in galt ca   I purchased it 8 years ago  ser no.232



Pretty rare the Thiokol 604 floaters does it still have the front factory hydraulic winch? Not many ever made


----------



## bobby wilkes

Yes it does  I also got the delivery sheet and build sheet for it


----------



## Cowboy Chuck

Rigby Idaho


----------



## Gwamper

I'm new to this, I have a 69 thiokol model 603 and would like some advice.  Thank you.


----------



## Gwamper

1969 model 603, need advice


----------



## m1west

Gwamper said:


> 1969 model 603, need advice



I have the same 603 but yours looks to be in better condition. Marty


----------



## Gwamper

Looking for a manual for a 603


----------



## Dirtyjoe

1963 602 #25


----------



## Farhang

Model 601
Serial #014
Air Force Contract AF4060412043
Registration Number is blank. Anyone know if that meant it had no registration number?
Ship Date 3-29-63 on the tag but on the buildsheet it was 3-22-63 to Duluth Minnesota. 
Almost 57 years to the day!


----------



## PradoTDI

Hi all! New here, and just got my first snowcat. 
Model 601
Serial 223
Ship Date 7/16/1965

It also has a data tag from a 602, Serial 252, go figure. Found it sitting in the woods about 2 hours away, it was part of an estate sale and I just had to have it (price was right too). Plans are for a 2+ year budget restoration.

EDIT: having trouble posting photos...


----------



## PradoTDI

Figured out the photos:


----------



## PJL

Welcome aboard Prado.


----------



## fritz

new to me 1963* 601 #135. Cab was cut down by a previous owner. In need of advice on where to find parts like mirrors and wipers also would like to track down an owners manual. also, what are you guys running in the rear diff for lube?*


----------



## fritz

fritz said:


> View attachment 137790new to me 1963* 601 #135. Cab was cut down by a previous owner. In need of advice on where to find parts like mirrors and wipers also would like to track down an owners manual. also, what are you guys running in the rear diff for lube?*


I was wondering if anyone here would know how to go about finding out where this machine was during her bit with the air force? I have the history of her after that, just curious as to where she started off in life


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

fritz said:


> View attachment 137790new to me 1963* 601 #135. Cab was cut down by a previous owner. In need of advice on where to find parts like mirrors and wipers also would like to track down an owners manual. also, what are you guys running in the rear diff for lube?*


Fritz,

Forum member Weatherby created a very detailed and thorough thread on his restoration of an ex-USAF 601. Incredible attention to detail and execution. INCREDIBLE!

I suggest you grab your favorite adult beverage and settle in before you start reading the thread. Like a good book - you can't stop reading.





__





						THIOKOL 601 RESTORE
					

The beginning of my long awaited restore. And can you believe it (the wife just doesn't get it):confused2:




					www.forumsforums.com
				




Sadly, he's not on the forum much anymore, but you might be able to reach out to him via a PM. In addition to his skills, he's a super nice guy.


----------



## fritz

Blackfoot Tucker said:


> Fritz,
> 
> Forum member Weatherby created a very detailed and thorough thread on his restoration of an ex-USAF 601. Incredible attention to detail and execution. INCREDIBLE!
> 
> I suggest you grab your favorite adult beverage and settle in before you start reading the thread. Like a good book - you can't stop reading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIOKOL 601 RESTORE
> 
> 
> The beginning of my long awaited restore. And can you believe it (the wife just doesn't get it):confused2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forumsforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, he's not on the forum much anymore, but you might be able to reach out to him via a PM. In addition to his skills, he's a super nice guy.


I've been reading and rereading his thread, tons of info. I would love to talk with him a bit. He did an awesome job on that 601.


----------



## fritz

Does anyone have any recommendations on fluids to use? I haven't been able to track down a manual yet, but would like to change diff and transmission oil.


----------



## modifier

604 1966 ser. 281  Sold to Orleans Levee Board. Louisiana
I haven't worked on it yet but it appears to have power steering. Vacuum brake boosters.


----------



## modifier

modifier said:


> 604 1966 ser. 281  Sold to Orleans Levee Board. Louisiana
> I haven't worked on it yet but it appears to have power steering. Vacuum brake boosters.


It's missing some grousers. All traction type, but if I can get 8 standard 201 style I can cut them down to length and weld on the paddles. Anybody have any? I need some backing plates too. 8 plus some are flat stock. I didn't make note of the number. Maybe 10 more.


----------



## PradoTDI

modifier said:


> 604 1966 ser. 281  Sold to Orleans Levee Board. Louisiana
> I haven't worked on it yet but it appears to have power steering. Vacuum brake boosters.


Very cool! Don't see those too often. I haven't had much luck finding grousers, but am working on a die to bend my own tubing to make new ones, kind of a back burner project at the moment right now though. It looks like your grousers don't have wear bars on the drop centers? As far as backing plates, @redsqwrl has a die set that @weatherby made years ago for forming new aluminum ones, you may be able to work something out with him on that. I will need to make some new backing plates for mine too when I finally get working on it.


----------



## modifier

PradoTDI said:


> Very cool! Don't see those too often. I haven't had much luck finding grousers, but am working on a die to bend my own tubing to make new ones, kind of a back burner project at the moment right now though. It looks like your grousers don't have wear bars on the drop centers? As far as backing plates, @redsqwrl has a die set that @weatherby made years ago for forming new aluminum ones, you may be able to work something out with him on that. I will need to make some new backing plates for mine too when I finally get working on it.


I think there might only be 1 other 604 we know of. I see one on here and that might be it. People say the backing plates are aluminum but mine appear to be steel. I'd have to investigate further. There is steel welded to the top of the centers. Let me know if you get to making the centers. That's the hardest part.


----------



## modifier

FYI I started a Thiokol page on Facebook. Almost up to 1000 members. I have a 91 LMC 1200 WT too.


----------



## PradoTDI

Wow, even rarer than I thought. All my backing plates are aluminum, I wonder if the 604 got steel ones instead for some reason? I have all the parts ready for a prototype tight radius 1-1/4" bending die for my tubing bender, hopefully I can make it work for grousers. There are a couple of steel suppliers who stock the half-oval bar necessary for the inner piece of the grouser, I believe it is 1-1/4"x3/8". The only issue for me is figuring out how to get it shipped!


----------



## fritz

fritz said:


> View attachment 137790new to me 1963* 601 #135. Cab was cut down by a previous owner. In need of advice on where to find parts like mirrors and wipers also would like to track down an owners manual. also, what are you guys running in the rear diff for lube?*


----------



## modifier

PradoTDI said:


> Very cool! Don't see those too often. I haven't had much luck finding grousers, but am working on a die to bend my own tubing to make new ones, kind of a back burner project at the moment right now though. It looks like your grousers don't have wear bars on the drop centers? As far as backing plates, @redsqwrl has a die set that @weatherby made years ago for forming new aluminum ones, you may be able to work something out with him on that. I will need to make some new backing plates for mine too when I finally get working on it.


This side is better than the other side. I need to weld new pads on many of the grousers.


----------



## modifier

socal4t12 said:


> the latest find
> 
> data tag reads:
> thiokol model 604
> serial number 232
> year of MFG......BLANK
> shipping weight 5650
> GVW 8600
> 
> 
> location,,,,,,,in a cow pasture in central california


Hi. I've been talking to a guy named Tim who has a 604 like mine, and he is in California, and his had the same plate on the back saying to put the plug in before you go in the water, but his is inside a building mostly disassembled at this point.  I'll ask his ser#. So that is either his from a long time ago, or there is another one and they all had that red plate. Mine does not. More info on it?


----------



## modifier

modifier said:


> Hi. I've been talking to a guy named Tim who has a 604 like mine, and he is in California, and his had the same plate on the back saying to put the plug in before you go in the water, but his is inside a building mostly disassembled at this point.  I'll ask his ser#. So that is either his from a long time ago, or there is another one and they all had that red plate. Mine does not. More info on it?


I just messaged him and that was his 604 before his friend bought it, then he got it.


----------



## fritz

modifier said:


> 604 1966 ser. 281  Sold to Orleans Levee Board. Louisiana
> I haven't worked on it yet but it appears to have power steering. Vacuum brake boosters.


I'm interested in seeing how your brake system is setup. How did they work the boosters in?


----------



## modifier

fritz said:


> I'm interested in seeing how your brake system is setup. How did they work the boosters in?


2 vacuum brake boosters, 1 for each side and 1 vacuum accumulation tank. I have no idea if they are working or not. Working through a rebuild of the brake system. After I get that sorted I'll probably pull these and see how they are. If it's not factory someone did a very clean job after the fact.  Not on my build sheet, but neither is my winch, and while the hydraulic winch has been replace the rest of it looks original.


----------

